# Having a scan CD24, can this show pregnancy.



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if you have a general scan,is it possible to see an early pregnancy?
On CD24, when can this be shown up.
I know this sounds  but it must be the clomid   making me 

Any info will be great.
Thanks girls.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately a scan on cd24 would be way to early to show pregnancy. An embie is only ready to start implanting from when it 5 days old (blastocyst), usually about 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and implantation happens between then and 12dpo.

On cd24, even if you'd ovulated on cd14 then you'd only be around 10dpo....embie may not even have implanted at that stage & even if had started, then still wouldn't be able to see anything.

The earliest you can see anything on a scan is around 5 weeks and usually wouldn't see heartbeat until around 6 weeks.

You may find this website helpful...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Minxy for your quick reply  the info was a great help to me.


----------

